# Whole smoked alligator



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Need a recipe or advice on smoking a whole alligator and using the gator as a centerpiece for a display.  

Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2008)

No, you're not!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Unity (Aug 21, 2008)

First, get yourself an alligator.

--John


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2008)

Do they have alligators in Ohio?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2008)

second, smoke him and use him as a centerpiece for display.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> second, smoke him and use him as a centerpiece for display.



That's the attitude that lost you guys the war. :roll:


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it would be best to put some duct tape around his mouth and a sash cord around his leg...use him for a live centerpiece. That should work. Cook up some butts and tell all the yankees from Ohiya you feeding them his family. I like it. Get the local newspaper out to cover the story etc.  Heard of this guy down here who always win the "wild game" portion of a bbq cookoff by claiming he was cooking Arrdvark. He get a letter from his cuz who run the wild game farm in S. Texas who write a letter notarized to verify it was Arrdvark..then the guy would cook up double cut pork chops. Whut a smarty pants huh? Stuck a bunch of money in his pocket from whut I heard. Wasn't sanctioned surely. BBQ Mom and Pat be too smart to fall for that kinda deal. Then you could turn the little guy loose in the local lake after you get done. They are very good to eat trash fish...like bass and crappie etc. They dont eat good stuff like catfish and carp I dont think. Surely they would not be dumb enough to try to eat a gar. Gar got mo teeth than him most likely. Just trying to cover all the bases here. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 21, 2008)

Uncle bubba,you have any photos of your outing to the zoo.   
You need a good duck recipe,gator cooking iz too advanced.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":4l0poq73]second, smoke him and use him as a centerpiece for display.



That's the attitude that lost you guys the war. :roll:  [/quote:4l0poq73]

Come down here again and we're gonna make you eat slaw.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 22, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":vxcm3gj3][quote="Captain Morgan":vxcm3gj3]second, smoke him and use him as a centerpiece for display.



That's the attitude that lost you guys the war. :roll:  [/quote:vxcm3gj3]

Come down here again and we're gonna make you eat slaw.[/quote:vxcm3gj3]

No problem.  My bowels move faster than you guys do...for _anything_!!!


----------



## john a (Aug 22, 2008)

Uncle Bubba, If you can't come up with a gator try one of these.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 22, 2008)

Gator is supposed to taste like chicken....treat it like chicken....Just toss the dam thing on the pit and when its done it's done...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 22, 2008)

Gut him Build a fire & smoke till 165 in the thick part of the tail.
It aint rocket science:


----------



## jminion1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bubba
Your cousin Bubbalou has a video for you


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd8ENp8et78


----------



## wittdog (Aug 22, 2008)

Not Cool...the Gator is named Buford


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 22, 2008)

I was speaking with Dave Klose the other day and he was asking about this and if I knew anyone who's ever smoked one before.


----------



## jminion1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I was speaking with Dave Klose the other day and he was asking about this and if I knew anyone who's ever smoked one before.



Musta just got off the phone.....


----------



## wittdog (Aug 22, 2008)

jminion said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big dude (Aug 22, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Gut him Build a fire & smoke till 165 in the thick part of the tail.
> It aint rocket science:


JB you make it sound so simple, when I'm at Marco in Oct, think I'll just drive over into the glades, grab me up one and bring home to smoke.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Gator is supposed to taste like chicken....treat it like chicken....Just toss the dam thing on the pit and when its done it's done...



First you need to shove a can of beer up it's A** ...


----------



## CookwareFreak (Aug 22, 2008)

jminion said:
			
		

> Bubba
> Your cousin Bubbalou has a video for you
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd8ENp8et78



EEEEEWWWWW!!!! That is totally disgusting!  Was that gator 100 years old? I don't want to eat nothin thats 100 years old. It looks like a dinosaur.


----------



## WildFireEric (Aug 22, 2008)

jminion said:
			
		

> Bubba
> Your cousin Bubbalou has a video for you
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd8ENp8et78



I don't know what's funnier, 
the 3 second audio delay when pounding those gator tenderloins. Is he worried about the gator dropping F bombs on him?

The way he was pounding those tenderloins. Aren't they supposed to be tender?

Or the fact Bubbalou has a rub for gators.

I think Larry's got some competition. Hey Larry, can ya make a blend for gators?


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 24, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Gut him Build a fire & smoke till 165 in the thick part of the tail.
> It aint rocket science:



I love gator meat, but that spit with a gator on it looks real nasty. Just ugly as $hit. Not enough swamp boy in me I guess.


----------

